# Original, Unaltered Cut Of Star Wars Trilogy To Be Released On Blu-ray By Disney



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From ComicBook.com:

*Original, Unaltered Cut Of Star Wars Trilogy To Be Released On Blu-ray By Disney*


> According to our sources, Disney has plans to release the original cut of the Star Wars trilogy on Blu-ray. Our sources indicate that the project has been under way for quite some time, but it's been challenging because of some damage to the original negatives they are utilizing. The goal is to release A New Hope, Empire Strikes Back, and Return of Jedi in their complete, unaltered, original form without the redone special edition SFX.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------



## Juanus (Jun 5, 2007)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Wow, even in the comments there is one that wants to go further than even I'd want. I particularly want no Jabba until Jedi and Han shoots first. No Jedi Rocks song, and there is no bonk when the stormtrooper hits his head. No Hayden in Jedi.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

"Original" as shown in theaters or "original" as first released on video tape?

Too many originals. If there are *any* changes it is just another re-mix. But if the studios can make more money more power to them. I will not be contributing to their bank accounts (other than for episodes 7, 8 and 9).

Show me something new ... not slightly altered.


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

hmmm, might have to retire the 3 different Laser Disk versions LOL.

Time only tell it will, if Han shot first he did.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

James Long said:


> "Original" as shown in theaters or "original" as first released on video tape?


The only original in my opinion James is the one I have on VHS in its original UNALTERED FORMAT  (Analogue)

I also have part 2 (Same (Nothing digital))


----------

